# HSE , SHE or ESH ?



## M.E (18 مايو 2009)

S = Safety
E= Environmental
H= Health

سؤال بسيط يكاد يكون غبي :61:

لكن اجد بعض الشركات تسمي قسم السلامه و الصحه و البيئه بــ : HSE
و بعض الشركات تسمي القسم : SHE
و البعض : ESH

هل اختلاف الاسم يعود لترتيب الاهميه لدى الشركه ؟

بمعنى ان الشركه تهتم بالسلامه اكثر ومن ثم الصحه ومن ثم البيئه اذا تسمي SHE

ام هي تسميه وخلاص؟


----------



## sayed00 (19 مايو 2009)

هههه

ليس اهتمام بشئ على الاخر

لكن تعتمد على المنطقة

فمثلا الاستراليين يسمونها ehs لذلك لو بدأ الاستراليين وضع نظام فى مكان سوف تجدهم يسمونى كذلك

اما الاوربيين يسمونى hse

الامريكان يسمونى oh&s 

كذلك

و انا اسميها hse كما تعودت لكن فى بعض المراحل تعرضت لل ehs (فى المنطقة الحرة لجبل على) و الان الاستراليين وضعو نظام ادارة السلامة فى ابوظبى بالطبع سمونة ehsms

تحياتى


----------



## M.E (23 مايو 2009)

sayed00

اشكرك استاذي الكريم على هذا التوضيح المختصر و الوافي.


----------

